# My Turkey. (pics)



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Went turkey hunting yesterday with a good friend of mine. We got out to our blind bright and early and heard not one sound from a turkey. We planned on leaving the blind at 10 and to hit some fields on the way back to our cars. Well as soon as we step out of the blind I hear a gobble quite a ways away. So we set back up and try to get them in but the only thing that came past us was a hen. So we got out and made our move. We would walk, stop, and call. We did that a few times with no response. On the third time he gobbled, so we set up real quick and my buddy did an AWESOME job calling this bird in. I owe it all to my great friend Joe, if it wasnt for him I would have never gotten him.

The shot was 30 yards. 
Bird weighed 24 lbs 1 oz.
Nine inch beard. 
And check out these spurs!!!








A few other pics.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice lookin bird. Hopefully I can find some this week.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bird! those spurs look like they could do some major damage!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Ahhh a good spur bird.......I love it.........Mack


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

hoytshooter4 said:


> Very nice bird! those spurs look like they could do some major damage!


When I was carrying him out, I somehow stuck my hand with one of his spurs and ripped a hole in my glove!!!:lol:


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang nice spurs on that guy. Congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great bird, congrats!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Awesome bird there, congrats *


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Great bird! too bad your name sucks! GO STATE!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

jeffthedj said:


> Great bird! to bad your name sucks! GO STATE!!


:smile-mad:lol::lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Now that is a mature bird!

Nice job.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice bird GO BLUE!!!!!


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats Nice Bird


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's an awesome bird, nice hooks!


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

:coolgleamCongrats, great story and great pic's. Bet you can't wait until next year. I'm hunting this thursday and friday. Again congrats on a memmorable hunt.

Biggsy


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats, nice bird.


----------



## wjkblondie (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on the great bird!


----------

